# Schaut ihr mehr Kinofilme in 2D oder in 3D ?



## Disneyfreund (24. Juli 2014)

Moin,

Wenn ihr ins Kino geht,
schaut ihr mehr Fime in 3D oder auch nur in 3D 
oder eher mehr Filme in 2D oder auch nur in 2D?

Ich persönlich schaue mir, mehr Filme in 2D an, als in 3D.

Das liegt auch daran, dass ich mit manchen Filmen in 3D Probleme habe(Kopfschmerzen, etc.)

Danke im Vorraus für jede Beteiligung an der Umfrage.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schau mir die Filme (wenn es möglich ist) mit nem guten Kumpel lieber in 2D an. Warum? Der 3D-Aufschlag und die Überlänge (viele Movies laufen mittlerweile mehr wie 120 Minuten) gehen ganz schön in´s Geld

Und früher ging es auch ohne, zudem gibt es oft eher schlechte Umsetzungen der Technik. Kurz gesagt, *ich* kann gut und gerne auf 3D-Kino verzichten...

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue lieber auf D2, da ich bei 3D teilweise Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Habe ein paar Filme im Kino in 3D geschaut, besser gesagt ich wurde von meinem Sohn dazu gezwungen  Kinderfilme halt
Wie face es auch erwähnt hat, der 3D Aufschlag ist nicht gering. Damals ging es auch ohne 3D.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Juli 2014)

[X] Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)
Das kommt drauf an, ob sich der Film in 3D lohnt. Ich persönlich bin ein großer Freund von IMAX 3D und bevorzuge das vor dem regulären 3D.


----------



## Wladitsch (24. Juli 2014)

Ich schaue nur noch 2D. Hab bisher 3 Filme in 3D gesehen und hatte danach das Gefühl mein Kopf möchte explodieren. Ich bin da scheinbar recht empfindlich.


----------



## S754 (24. Juli 2014)

Falls ich überhaupt mal ins Kino geh (2-3mal im Jahr) dann kommt für mich nur normales 2D in Frage.
1. ist es eh schon teuer genug
2. bekomm ich extreme Kopfschmerzen von 3D


----------



## petred (24. Juli 2014)

[X] Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)

Kommt auf die Länge des Films an, ab 120 min schaue ich lieber 2D da auch ich sonst Kopfschmerzen bekomme. Alles was unter 120 min ist wird auch gerne in 3D geschaut


----------



## beren2707 (24. Juli 2014)

[X] Nur 2D

Da ich leicht schiele und daher vom 3D-Effekt so gut wie gar nichts habe, vermeide ich es komplett, 3D-Filme anzusehen. Ich besorge mir lieber nach einer Weile die 2D-Blu-Ray als Import, da spare ich ordentlich Geld und habe mehr davon.


----------



## uka (24. Juli 2014)

Solange ich für 3D eine Brille tragen muss (bei der man kaum noch was von 3D merkt in der letzten Reihe), schaue ich nur 2D. Sobald es eine echte 3D Technik gibt, ohne diese miserablen Brillen, gerne.


----------



## debalz (24. Juli 2014)

Wenn schon denn schon, d.h. wenn ich ins Kino gehe dann meistens auch 3D - anspruchsvolle Filme schaue ich lieber zu Hause  , wobei ich auch schon entäuscht wurde von der 3D-Umsetzung, z.B. bei Godzilla.


----------



## Riddler_ (24. Juli 2014)

Da ich kein räumliches sehen habe, kommt nur 2D in Frage. Dummerweise zeigt unser Kino fast nur noch die 3D Versionen der filme. Somit fällt Kino komplett flach und ich warte auf die blu rays


----------



## Natler (24. Juli 2014)

Ausschließlich in 2D. Und wenn es den Film dann nur in 3D gibt, wird er nicht geguckt.


----------



## Disneyfreund (24. Juli 2014)

Schön das ich nicht der einzige bin, der von 3D Kopfschwerzen kriegt.

In das Kino, wo ich immer mit freunden reingehe, kostet der Aufpreis für 3D 3€ pro Person.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juli 2014)

[X]_gehe nie ins Kino_

Kino is mir zu blöd, war zuletzt 2005 in einem.


----------



## addicTix (24. Juli 2014)

[x] gehe nie ins Kino

Ich hab kein bock erstmal nur Musik zu hören, dann 100 Werbeclips, dann nochmal Musik, noch n paar clips und dann gehts erst los mit dem Film....
So n' 2D Ticket kostet 10€, 3D ein paar Euro mehr. Warum muss ich mir dann Werbung anschauen ?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich warte auf Online-Videotheken Version bzw. BluRay Version


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Juli 2014)

Ich will nur 2D Filme sehen, aus diversen Gründen, aber manchmal ist es leider nicht möglich bzw die Wahl ist nicht gegeben im Kino in meiner nähe, und ich "muss" mir gewisse Filme in 3D ansehen, so ein scheic...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Juli 2014)

[x] Sonstiges (Kommentarpflicht)
 Da 50 : 50 fehlt
 Wenn was gutes läuft dann vielleicht in 3D aber ich suche die Filme nicht auf Krampf und Brillen sind nicht so mein Ding. Fazit: Es hält sich bei mir die Waage


----------



## taks (24. Juli 2014)

[x] mehr 3D als 2D

Wobei ich 2D lieber habe. Aber die Filme dich ich schauen will, kommen meist nur in 3D


----------



## Bulldogge666 (25. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es den Film in 3D gibt sehe ich ihn mir in 3D an, für 2D lohnt sich der Kinobesuch ja kaum (wir haben einen schlechten  Beamer im Kino...)


----------



## Medicate (25. Juli 2014)

Riddler_ schrieb:


> Da ich kein räumliches sehen habe, kommt nur 2D in Frage. Dummerweise zeigt unser Kino fast nur noch die 3D Versionen der filme.


 
Gleiches Problem und als Brillenträger doppelt nervend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2014)

Was mich an den Brillen nervt das man zu leicht vorbeischielen kann und der Tragekomfort ist auch nicht gerade prickelnd


----------



## Zeus18 (27. Juli 2014)

Nur 2D.


----------



## Thallassa (27. Juli 2014)

Mehr 2D. Sobald ich einen Film sehen möchte, den es in 2D und 3D gibt, nehme ich lieber die klassische Variante. Allerdings gab es ja schon manche Filme, die nur in 3D ausgestrahlt wurden, zumindest in den Kinos in meiner Reichweite.


----------



## Disneyfreund (29. Juli 2014)

taks schrieb:


> [x] mehr 3D als 2D
> 
> Wobei ich 2D lieber habe. Aber die Filme dich ich schauen will, kommen meist nur in 3D



Ich habe mal beim Kino angerufen und gefragt, da es mir doch recht merkwürdig vorkam, das manche Filme nur in 3D erscheinen.

Die vom Kino haben mir was interressantes erzählt.

Sie sind leider gezwungen,  meistens erst die 3D Version zu zeigen,
Später läuft der Film dann meistens auch in 2D. Ab der 2ten oder 3ten Woche zum Beispiel.

So konnte ich dann auch letzten Donnerstag Transformers 4 in 2D sehen


----------



## Chakka_cor (29. Juli 2014)

[x] mehr 2D als 3D

Geh mal mit vier Personen am Wochenende ins Kino und schau 3D da zahlste dich dumm und dämlich aber ab und zu gönnt man sich doch den Luxus. Aber den Kids ist es eigentlich egal ob 2D oder 3D hauptsache der Film war schön.


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

Da ich Brillenträger ibn, mag ich die 3D Brillen net besonders, also guck ich hauptsächlich 2D.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. August 2014)

Viele Filme kommen halt nur in 3D raus. Leider ist es so, dass in recht vielen Filme zwar 3D draufsteht, die wirklich sichtbaren Effekte sich aber nicht grade tummeln. Dann kann man es von mjr aus auch weglassen und die Manpower für andere Dinge verwenden.
Aber 3D ist eben seit Avatar zum großen Marketingpunkt geworden.

Da es bei meinem Stammkino zudem so ist, dass 3D Filme nur 50ct mehr Eintritt kosten, nehme ich bei dem Vorhandensein der Wahlmöglichkeit eigentlich auch immer den 3D Film.


----------



## Kinguin (6. August 2014)

Ich bevorzuge mehr 2D,auch wenn ich 3D nicht komplett abgeneigt bin


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

Gehe seltn ins kino... War 2mal in 3D, hab zum vergleich soätr die dvd gekauft und da geguckt... Fast kein unterschied meinr meinung nach...
Also ich geh nur 2d


----------



## Abductee (6. August 2014)

[X] 2D

Von 3D bekommt meine Frau Kopfweh und mir ist der Aufpreis zu hoch.


----------



## Fear-None (6. August 2014)

[X] Nur 2D

Ich bin Brillenträger und die 3D Brillen sind damit derart unbequem, dass sich der "Preis" für mich nicht lohnt.
Außerdem bekommen ich Augenschmerzen vom gucken in 3D.


----------



## thunderofhate (9. August 2014)

Habe lediglich Avatar in 3d geschaut.

Spongebob, Piratenflim etc. aus Moveipark, Phantasialand oder Europapark mal außen vor gelassen. Die sind ja eher 4d.


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. August 2014)

3D im kino ist nicht empfehlenswert da schnelle bewegung unscharf sind.

Deshalb nein ich bleibe bei 2D.

Mfg


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

Nur 2D, ich bekomm tierisch Kopfweh von 3D .-(


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2014)

Mehr 2D als 3D

Wenn möglich Kino aber gern 3D wenn es geht.


----------



## DeYoshi (14. August 2014)

Mehr 3D als 2D weil ich nur noch für 3D ins Kino gehe.


----------



## kalle340 (14. August 2014)

Nur 2D - Ich kann nicht ab ständig diese Brille auf der Nase zu haben. Vielleicht änder ich meine Meinung, wenn´s mal ordentliches 3D ohne Brille gibt


----------



## TessaKavanagh (14. August 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> 3D im kino ist nicht empfehlenswert da schnelle bewegung unscharf sind.



Dagegen hilft dann HFR da werden Bewegungen deutlich besser.

Ich schaue allerdings meistens in 3D.


----------



## dlareg1 (14. August 2014)

Ich schaue mehr 2D als 3D


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (14. August 2014)

Ich gehe nicht sehr gerne ins Kino, denn ich habe ein Problem mit diesen 3D Brillen.

Es ist schon eine echte sauerei, dass die Kinopreise nahezu wegen 3D verdoppelt worden sind. 

Auch stören michen diese ungereinigten Brillen, die schon jede schwitzige Nase auf hatte und egal ob ich meinen Kopf nur ganz leicht nach unten oder oben neige. Es tritt eine Störung auf.

Es ist wirklich furchbar!

Ahja ,und heute kann man doch nichts mehr in 2D sehen, die wenigsten Filme werden in 2D angeboten.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

das seh ich auch so. 2d gefällt mir besser und 3d ist meist zu dunkel.


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Bin auch für 2D. Von 3D halte ich nicht viel. Meistens ist mir danach auch ein wenig schlecht. xD


----------



## torkol (24. August 2014)

Wenn es den Film in 3D gibt, dann her damit!Brille auf Brille ist zwar komisch, aber mir ist es das aufjedenfall wert!


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. August 2014)

Wann immer möglich wähle ich 2D.

Dieses 3D-Gebimse halte ich für einen völlig überzogenen Marketingwitz und nebenbei gefällts mir auch ganz objektiv einfach nicht.

Viel wichtiger als dieses 3D wäre für mich gewesen, mal flächendeckend 4K/8K Auflösungen und vor allem 48 oder 60 fps einzuführen aber halt, das kostet erstens sehr viel mehr als 3D und man kanns den Leuten einfach so schlecht verkaufen wenn nicht jeder Heini sofort bemerkt dass irgendwas anders ist ("anders" bedeutet hier bewusst nicht "besser").

Mich ärgerts jedes Mal wenn ich bei Kameraschwenks in unseren Filmen als verwöhnter Spieler (oder betrachter von anderen TV-Formaten mit 29,976 fps... noch nicht gut aber schon deutlich besser als unser 24p) denke "das ruckelt wie Sau".


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (24. August 2014)

also wenn ich die chance hab einen guten film in drei d zu gucken dann mach ich das auch. was natürlich dann sehr ärgerlich ist wenn der film schlecht ist und man soviel bezahlt hat kostet ja mittlerweile ordentlich wenn man sich da noch popcorn und ein getränk zu holt...deswegen immer seine freundin mit einer handtasche mitgehen lassen^^

kopfschmerzen hatte ich bisher noch nie von passivem 3-D...


----------



## jamie (24. August 2014)

Uff, ich geh so selten in's Kino und gucke den Film dann halt so, wie er von der Spielzeit her passt, so dass sich das nicht wirklich sagen lässt.


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Ja, so gehts mir auch. Und meistens läuft er dann nur in 3D.


----------



## Marcus1234 (4. September 2014)

Halte auch nicht viel von 3D, da ich auch eine Brille trage, wird es nach einer längeren Zeit unbequem, deshalb besser 2D


----------



## Sparanus (4. September 2014)

Was tragt ihr für Brillen?


----------



## danomat (7. September 2014)

Fürs kino und daheim hab ich diese

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0055CTQEO?pc_redir=1407044133&robot_redir=1#


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2014)

Fast ausschließlich 2D. Die Kinos in die ich gehe haben eh fast nie 3D im Programm und wenn doch dann müsste man sich ne Shutterbrille antun.


----------



## kaffepause71 (12. September 2014)

Mein letzter Kino Film war tombraider mit Vorspann demnächst jurasikpark 3 hab 60 dm für 2Personen bezahlt schauen jetzt zu Hause lieber auf DVD oder Blu-ray.


----------



## PepperID (4. November 2014)

Im Kino schaue ich mehr 2D als 3D Filme, da ich finde, dass der 3D-Effekt im Kino zwar ok ist, ich es mit meiner Brille aber schwer habe, die Brille auf dem Kopf zu halten und auch das durchgucken empfinde ich als schwierig und bekomme so auch Kopfschmerzen.
Da lobe ich mir doch meinen 3D Ferneher


----------



## bitbowl (6. November 2014)

Also ich finde es kommt auf den Film an. Und 3D ist bei uns im Kino fast doppelt so teuer


----------



## eye_of_fire (7. November 2014)

Wenns geht schaue ich mir Filme lieber in 2D an, da ich Brillenträger bin und mit 2 Brillen ist das nicht so prickelnd. Bisher habe ich auch noch keinen Film in 3D geschaut wo die 3D-Effekte einen erzählerischen Sinn machten..obwohl manche Effekte schon cool anzusehen waren


----------



## LTB (7. November 2014)

[X] mehr 3D als 2D

Das liegt daran das ich meistens nur ins Kino gehe für Audio-Visuelle Highlights.
Komödien, Dramen und Co. schaue ich mir zuhause an wenn sie auf Blu-Ray ausleihbar sind bzw. bei Amazon-Prime und Co Stream bar sind.


----------



## Gerstag (10. November 2014)

[X] Mehr 2D als 3D

Selten das ich mir einen 3D Film anschaue. Den letzten den ich gesehen habe war Pacific Rim den ich in 3D absolut Klasse gefunden habe. Solche Filme (wenn vorhanden in 3D) schaue ich auch nur in 3D. Von den Effekten her gesehen fand ich nur Dredd noch eine kleine "ecke" besser.

Hingegen einen 0815/Standart Film muss ich nicht "zwingend" in 3D sehen. Was bei mir überwiegt.


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Ganz klar 2D, Polfilter Technik ist nicht ansatzweise so überzeugend wie der Fernseher daheim mit Shutter-Brille.


----------



## Malkav85 (24. November 2014)

[X] _Nur 2D_

Mein erster und letzter 3D Film im Kino war "der Hobbit". War sehr enttäuscht von den Effekten und vom P/L Verhältnis. Daher werde ich weiterhin nur 2D schauen, außer die Technik reift noch etwas weiter.


----------



## MrBass (5. Dezember 2014)

[X] Mehr 2D als 3D

Mein letzter 3D Film im Kino war auch "Der Hobbit". Wirklich KOMPLETT unnötig  Totale Enttäuschung


----------



## Razor0601 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich schaue, wenn es angeboten wird gerne in 3D. Allerdings hatte ich bei Final Destination 5 Kopfschmerzen. War der einzige, sonst hatte ich nie Probleme. 
Find die Effekte echt toll.


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich ist es mir egal.
Bei Interstellar hätte ich mir allerdings an ein paar Stellen wirklich eine 3D-Brille gewünscht 

Naja nächsten Dienstag 9h+ im Kino sitzen, Der Hobbit wird als Tripple-Feature (Also Teil 1 - 3 hintereinander) gespielt (in 3D  ), dass darf ich mir als Mittelerde-Fan nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Du musst ja Sitzfleisch haben


----------



## shotta (29. Dezember 2014)

daheim eigentlich nur 2d.
mir ist es immer zuviel geschäft extra 3d brille rauszuholen etc.
da ist der effekt zuhause zu gering.

im kino ist er schon viel imposanter


----------

